# ◙◙◙ !!! LIVE CAM !!! - 12 puppies ◙◙◙



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

Enjoy:
http://gsdman.com


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG thank you!!!!! I have added this to my favs...hehe think I'm going to always be 'peeking' in to see the lil babies


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well they arent' to active at the moment LMBO,,they look like a bunch of tired babies,,thanks for the link,,i'll keep checking.

Are these your puppies?? Very cute!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

You've got your hands full! How old are they?


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

that is soooo cool! I love it!!! Alllll the babies asleeeeeeep....lolol


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

...somebody must have woken them up


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

to zoom in, roll over "SCALE" and click the "UP" button couple of times...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Puppies everywhere! How old are they? They look around 8 weeks.


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

correct, 8 weeks on Tuesday


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

*All asleep and look at all that poooooo, better call Mike Rowe..*


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Good idea, too bad my internet isn't that great!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

My virus program says that it is a dangerous website so I did not go there. Maybe the OP should check his website if there is something wrong with it. My program usually doesn't warn me for nothing.


----------

